
The Ten Commandments of Egoless Programming - based2
http://blog.codinghorror.com/the-ten-commandments-of-egoless-programming/
======
based2
src:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/4h5ndg/the_ten...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/4h5ndg/the_ten_commandments_of_egoless_programming/)

